# Sonoran 'dwarf' boa care



## jessfozdaber (Jan 24, 2016)

Can anyone give me any advice on the care of a Sonoran 'Dwarf' boa?
I'm picking one up in two weeks time.
I have experience working with snakes, but only milks/corns/kings.
Anything would be appreciated, thank you.


----------

